# Wii #2255 - Kirby's Epic Yarn (USA)



## B-Blue (Oct 15, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4831^^


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 15, 2010)

Dammit i just finished downloading the japanese english patch version. I shoulda just waited....


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 15, 2010)

OMFG I just refresh the page and i see this! YAY!


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 15, 2010)

Already have the JP version so I don't want to download this again ^^
P.s The game is awesome (with 2 players more fun)


----------



## metroid4life14 (Oct 15, 2010)

This. Is. Epic.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 15, 2010)

Wil download when I come home!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 15, 2010)

well time to convert my world 4 save file lol


----------



## jefffisher (Oct 15, 2010)

file size is a bit odd this is just pure speculation but i'm wondering if maybe this is scrubbed not a 1:1 rip or the japanese patched version.

could be entirely wrong though.


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 15, 2010)

This is 4.6 GB.


----------



## Battletime1 (Oct 15, 2010)

are there links up for it yet?


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Oct 15, 2010)

Great timing!


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 15, 2010)

There's proof of the poster in the download, of him owning the game.
( box + disc )


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 15, 2010)

Apparently I'm supposed to feel excited or something?


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 15, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Apparently I'm supposed to feel excited or something?



well i'm not excited.....so


----------



## Rugapand (Oct 15, 2010)

Is it working on PAL wiis?


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 15, 2010)

WICKED!!! Now to the long wait for Golden Sun is next....I love this year of gaming. Imma wait til the morning when I think my place has it.


----------



## demitrius (Oct 15, 2010)

Are saves compatible? I just grabbed the patched one myself.


----------



## DDJM (Oct 15, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> P.s The game is awesome (with 2 players more fun)



Well awesome... the game graphics and style are great (it remembers me Yoshi's Story) but it looks like they tuned the game for 8 years old kids... It's really *way way way* too easy, actually is impossible "to die" and there's no game over. So you just play, enjoy the graphics but you don't need any skill to play this (you'll finish all 7 worlds in 3 hours). Too bad, this had the potential to be a true gem but actually is nothing more than a "good game". Great for 8 years old kids anyways...


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 15, 2010)

I cant find it.... D=


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh yeas i found it, just finished grabbing FIFA 11 and now this.. omg its a dreamland for me yay for epic kirby


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 15, 2010)

I found it but the link is megashare.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 15, 2010)

73 ppl so far... this is very different from any wii game in terms of graphics and gameplay, definitely get this ppl
maybe u could get a scrubbed edition which is 3 GB


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 15, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> I found it but the link is megashare.


try the penguin bar or USE the NET it's there

anyway so i guess there's no AP?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 15, 2010)

nope none anyone got a way to convert jpn save to ntsc?


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 15, 2010)

Great, one of the few Wii titles I was really expecting is out!
Now there is only Zelda remaining (not that there isn't any other great games thou).


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 15, 2010)

Excellent! I've been waiting on this.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 15, 2010)

hopefully someone figures out how to convert saves.


----------



## Blue-K (Oct 15, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> hopefully someone figures out how to convert saves.


Well, you can try the NSMBW-Method, if you want to. Though untested, so everything at your own risk, may not work and corrupt your file. And you have to change some things that you have a chance that it works (Change *J* to *E* instead, and the endings for the files are probably different, but as long as you know which is the Japanese and which the English one, no problem).

@Topic: Ah, f*** it, I'll get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Nintys fault for not releasing it here for a loong time...


----------



## CortalRage (Oct 15, 2010)

Ill just continue with my japanese translated one. Cant be much of a difference except voice, and the only voice that matters is kirby ^^


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 15, 2010)

Rugapand said:
			
		

> Is it working on PAL wiis?


if you have Softmod *YES.* If you Use just  a ModChip *NO*


----------



## Yuan (Oct 15, 2010)

The US narration is awful.


----------



## HaloBenish (Oct 15, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> The US narration is awful.


I strongly disagree, the US narration suits the game perfectly. In the intro when he says "This grass feels like pants" he has amazing delivery.


----------



## meraner (Oct 15, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Rugapand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide config details? I have pal wii 4.1e, cios249 rev 17 wanin, usb loader gx latest rev, and uloader 5.1e incl 222/223/224. 
Previous NTSC games like LOTR Aragons quest I get them to work, but only with green stripes at the bottom of the screen (both usb loader gx and uloader).
Thx in advance.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 15, 2010)

I bet I will love this game. Can`t wait to get my hands on it. Hopefully the game has a decent length and challenge as well!

I still have a long time to go til I get to play it though...


----------



## callmebob (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice game really, but for me not so much fun. This one, like Other M, only uses the sideways Wiimote control scheme.

I wish Nintendo would at least offer the classic controller, and better yet Game Cube controller options for these type of games.

Due to my large pancake type hands and some nerve damage I don´t have a good feel for the directional pad, and my characters usually wander off in directions I wasn´t intending :wah:, so I get quickly frustrated with the game and just don´t touch them anymore. Sad, such great looking games too.

I am going to keep on with this one some more though, what I´ve played so far is very good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 15, 2010)

this game is too cute for it's own good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey on the grass level there's 2 extra doors that have ??? on them how do you unlock them?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 15, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> this game is too cute for it's own good
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Beat the boss with max score (throw him back its fire always) and you will win an extra patch, beat this stage and you will win the another stage patch


----------



## DDJM (Oct 15, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Hopefully the game has a decent length and challenge as well!



*ZERO* challenge.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 15, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the penguin bar



what?


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn!  Didn't know John Holmes was the model for this one.


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 15, 2010)

GOTY MATERIAL!


----------



## Zeroneo (Oct 15, 2010)

Huh... i just realized that Kirby is made of Yarn. When did that happen?


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 15, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Rugapand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolwut. cant you use priiloader to make it region free


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 15, 2010)

meraner said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't use a softmod, just ModChips, like Wiikey and WODE.

I'm sure, someone else can help you.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 15, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



priiloader is a softmod on your Wii, its not a chip!
As I said, Im not using any softmodification on my Wii. just Modchips.


----------



## Shebang (Oct 15, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Dammit i just finished downloading the japanese english patch version. I shoulda just waited....


+1 

Same here, ROFL


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 15, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Japanese narration just makes it so much cuter though.


----------



## mopete27 (Oct 15, 2010)

Shebang said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I waited luckily  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , figured this would pre soon enough. DLed and will play it later tonight hopefully.


----------



## agimann (Oct 15, 2010)

im softmodded, i did update pimp my wii and ran it , but it couldnt get one ios.. 
the game hangs on loading please wait screen. i tried with disc first and it told me the usual disc is dirty. from usb it just hangs..
i read that pimp my wii is hardly trustable app. does anyone know whats up with this?


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Nuke85 (Oct 15, 2010)

The best of both worlds. Can you kindly pm me on how to do this?


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## NeoGohan (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow!! nice.
now i'm only waiting for DJ Hero 2 and DKC Returns


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 15, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it may be a softmod, but its not running the games. i like to think when people refer to softmods in these cases they tend to mean running through a backup launcher.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> The US narration is awful.
> you don't like having stories read to you?
> 
> 
> ...


The Penguin Bar


----------



## agimann (Oct 15, 2010)

IT hang on loading please wait screen! help?


----------



## Adr990 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey'll

I can't get it to load here.

Using Neogamma R9 B13
And cIOS 21b.

On loading it up in NeoGamma over USB WBFS, black screen.

Do I need to install a IOS?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## agimann (Oct 15, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> Hey'll
> 
> I can't get it to load here.
> 
> ...



i get it to load, but it hangs on please wait loading screen right after making  a new file. i did pimp my wii to update my wii, but i dont recommend you do the same. im unsure what ios are needed for kirby


----------



## prowler (Oct 15, 2010)

Alright.

Does this game need updated cIOS to play? I'm not sure what the Wii is on but it played Wii Party just fine.

Also, whats the size on WBFS?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 15, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Alright.
> 
> Does this game need updated cIOS to play? I'm not sure what the Wii is on but it played Wii Party just fine.
> 
> Also, whats the size on WBFS?


Mines working on cIOS rev 20.
Also its about 3.58 GB I believe


----------



## Goli (Oct 15, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Alright.
> 
> Does this game need updated cIOS to play? I'm not sure what the Wii is on but it played Wii Party just fine.
> 
> Also, whats the size on WBFS?


Oh prowly_, so you will play this?


----------



## prowler (Oct 15, 2010)

It's two player (I think) so I'll play it with my cousin. :3


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 15, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> It's two player (I think)


It is.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Oct 15, 2010)

im getting no dvd errors and when i load into neogama  i get "disc cannot be read" stuff help please??


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 15, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not at the same time though?


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 15, 2010)

This game is fucking epic.


----------



## iFish (Oct 15, 2010)

After everything good being said. I am excited to buy it.

Can you have multiple save files? So one for co-op with a friend and one just for me


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 15, 2010)

DDJM said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh good, I can bring my Wii and this game with me to work tomorrow and have the kid I watch play it because if I have to play NSMB Wii one more time I'm going to go crazy...


----------



## kobystam (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome game (tried the JP version with patch), a must buy for every wii owner. My wife loves it and laughed a lot while playing it - will buy it when it comes on the 17th.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 15, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> The Penguin Bar



oh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, Trailer Park Boys

LOL!


----------



## monkat (Oct 15, 2010)

DDJM said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It might _seem_ like it's made for kids, but really, it's just tricking you. It's _actually_ for those in the age range of 5-10!

It's like playing Dora The Explorer and complaining that it's too easy.


----------



## Goli (Oct 15, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh yes it is. One player controls Kirby and the other Prince Fluff.


----------



## Coolaaron88 (Oct 15, 2010)

So Kirby's Epic Yarn keeps randomly locking up on me? What settings should I set it to in the USB loader to circumvent this?


----------



## grant666uk (Oct 15, 2010)

Coolaaron88 said:
			
		

> So Kirby's Epic Yarn keeps randomly locking up on me? What settings should I set it to in the USB loader to circumvent this?


My copy locks up about half way through the first real level. Same bit every time. Music stops then when I cross bridge... Lock !!


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 15, 2010)

Just saying:

Works fine no freezing anyhwere in game for me
Wii 4.2U
WiiFlow 1.1 Channel mode (Not HBC launched)
IOS 254 using CIOS Rev 18
No changing any settings for the game


----------



## Coolaaron88 (Oct 15, 2010)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Just saying:
> 
> Works fine no freezing anyhwere in game for me
> Wii 4.2U
> ...




Let me try those settings


----------



## berlinka (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm so impressed by this game. I love it how "pretty" everything is. This game does nothing with EPIC NEXT GEN POWER GRAPHICS. It just tries to replicate the textures of yarn, stitches, fabric, etc. and literally created this as a world. This could not be done better on a PS3 or Xbox360 because of the simple fact that something so simple cannot be made more detailed (okay okay resolution blah blah)...

This is the first Kirby game since Canvas Curse that gives me the feeling of total uniqueness.


----------



## zruben (Oct 15, 2010)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Damn!  Didn't know John Holmes was the model for this one.



they put the Yarn Boner, to distract us from their horrible spelling mistake.
*
Offical Site*


----------



## nugundam0079 (Oct 15, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I'm so impressed by this game. I love it how "pretty" everything is. This game does nothing with EPIC NEXT GEN POWER GRAPHICS. It just tries to replicate the textures of yarn, stitches, fabric, etc. and literally created this as a world. This could not be done better on a PS3 or Xbox360 because of the simple fact that something so simple cannot be made more detailed (okay okay resolution blah blah)...
> 
> This is the first Kirby game since Canvas Curse that gives me the feeling of total uniqueness.




how did you get yours to work? did you burn it onto a DVD?


----------



## fishykipper (Oct 15, 2010)

;-( no kirby for me :-(


----------



## OGTiago (Oct 15, 2010)

Let's see if the hype was valid.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 15, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no one burns discs anymore get a usb device


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I've bought this game on play-asia, but it takes time for it to deliver...

Guess I know what I'm gonna get ahold of until I can dump the ISO!


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 15, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> nugundam0079 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I burn mine on DVD's, but that's because I don't have a USB device I can use. I do plan on getting a couple (one for all the crap on my actual computer) and another for my Wii, but I'm not sure what to get for either.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Oct 15, 2010)

I do have a Terabyte HD but I dont feel like reformatting everything on it just to play wii games >_>

and I STILL burn DVDS so shove it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 15, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> and I STILL burn DVDS so shove it


have fun with that than it takes me 30 secs to transfer the iso onto my HDD


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmmm IMGBurn fails to verify/burn correctly at 4x speed. Ah well, I honestly didn't really care about this game, but my sister did. I guess I'll just wait to get a USB device...that's gonna cost me $100+, that's as cheap as they sell them at Fry's and I'm on a Best Buy strike.


----------



## Azariel_z (Oct 15, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Dammit i just finished downloading the japanese english patch version. I shoulda just waited....




are the voice/dubs changing to the USA version????


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 15, 2010)

Azariel_z said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No they don't on the Japanese english patched version.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 15, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Hmmm IMGBurn fails to verify/burn correctly at 4x speed. Ah well, I honestly didn't really care about this game, but my sister did. I guess I'll just wait to get a USB device...that's gonna cost me $100+, that's as cheap as they sell them at Fry's and I'm on a Best Buy strike.


I got a 8GB USB Flash Drive at Wal-mart for $20, and it works fine. Try that.


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 15, 2010)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would prefer an HDD honestly, for an extra $60 I can get a 500 GB one that will last me longer. I usually just wait until there is a sale honestly.


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yay! Just in time for the weekend.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 15, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> I do have a Terabyte HD but I dont feel like reformatting everything on it just to play wii games >_>
> 
> and I STILL burn DVDS so shove it



same i still burn dvds, i just use the dvds if i need to rip them to my hard drive again.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Oct 15, 2010)

NeoGamma R9 b45
cIOS56rev20 slot 249
burned with IMGburn at 4x speed.

I get DVD Err(1884)
And at the end of loading it comes up with
Most likely no DVD-Rs possible :-(

What am I doing wrong? And please dont say anything like "HO HO, JUST GO BAI A HDD LULZ!"


----------



## berlinka (Oct 15, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Just flung it on my HD and ran it through USBloader GX. Nothing unusual, no special settings...


----------



## nugundam0079 (Oct 15, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> nugundam0079 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool Story,bro


----------



## Yuan (Oct 15, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Hmmm IMGBurn fails to verify/burn correctly at 4x speed. Ah well, I honestly didn't really care about this game, but my sister did. I guess I'll just wait to get a USB device...that's gonna cost me $100+, that's as cheap as they sell them at Fry's and I'm on a Best Buy strike.



How about: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Seagate+-+250G...tract_desc=null

250gb is more than enough for wii needs, I think.


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 15, 2010)

Can comfirm it works on a disc on the disc channel with the newest Darkcorp.I was originally getting this for my 7 year old niece for her birthday,but desided to try it myself since she wont be playing it for about a week,and allthough its more for kids than the other kirby games,and is extremely easy than the others,i'm infact having alot of fun with it.This is a pretty good game.


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 16, 2010)

Gawd.... sweeter than a bottle of Cherry Coke with 10 spoonfuls of sugar in it (I had to fire Dead Rising 2 up afterwards just to balance it out!!), and clearly far too easy......... but I LOVE IT!!
Real pity it's too easy, coz otherwise this would probably have been easily one of the best platformers ever made! As it stands, still rather awesome, and full of that magic you only get from Nintendo!


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 16, 2010)

I got it to work in IMGBurn, I just turned off the verify feature and put it in Neogamma (I don't know what version). My sister is playing it now and being the guinea pig. It only has issues verifying, but it seems to work just fine. I just wanted to bring it with me to work to entertain the kid I watch, she's a casual gamer and loves Mario, but I am so sick of playing it (she literally kills me in multiplayer mode, on purpose...then she blames me when I die).


----------



## nugundam0079 (Oct 16, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> I got it to work in IMGBurn, I just turned off the verify feature and put it in Neogamma (I don't know what version). My sister is playing it now and being the guinea pig. It only has issues verifying, but it seems to work just fine. I just wanted to bring it with me to work to entertain the kid I watch, she's a casual gamer and loves Mario, but I am so sick of playing it (she literally kills me in multiplayer mode, on purpose...then she blames me when I die).


verifying?


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 16, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It checks the disc afterward for errors I assume. The disc I had may have been bad before, but it does work.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, no real point in me getting this, I'm fine with my Japanese edition with English. Great game nonetheless. Definitely on the easy side, but the visuals are purely amazing to say the least.


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 16, 2010)

Just completed this game.It was super short.Beat it in four hours.Allthough there are still other places to complete and collectibles.

Game was too easy and too cute looking though.But I know,it was made for kids.Still,great platformer.Not a kirby,but great game.


----------



## GolfDude (Oct 16, 2010)

i have tried to convert the save file, but it only dumps banner.dat and flf.dat and a bunch of unopenable .jpg files, and havent been able to find the game id in either of them in hex editors


----------



## iFish (Oct 16, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Just completed this game.It was super short.Beat it in four hours.Allthough there are still other places to complete and collectibles.
> 
> Game was too easy and too cute looking though.But I know,it was made for kids.Still,great platformer.Not a kirby,but great game.



Nothing is ever "too cute"

Too easy, I agree. But why would you expect a Kirby game to be hard? It's about the fun, You want a hard game go back to the NES days :x

Anyway. I'm excited for the game. Looks amazing. Co-op outta be fun


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Oct 16, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> I got it to work in IMGBurn, I just turned off the verify feature and put it in Neogamma (I don't know what version). My sister is playing it now and being the guinea pig. It only has issues verifying, but it seems to work just fine. I just wanted to bring it with me to work to entertain the kid I watch, she's a casual gamer and loves Mario, but I am so sick of playing it (she literally kills me in multiplayer mode, on purpose...then she blames me when I die).


What are your settings on your Wii? I didnt have verify on, and Im having problems.


----------



## Cyndakiller (Oct 16, 2010)

metroid4life14 said:
			
		

> This. Is. Epic.



You just made the best reply I've ever seen.


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Oct 16, 2010)

Am I the only one that's having trouble with the ISO?  I've downloaded it twice, and I'm being asked change the ISO to a RAR, and then unpack the RAR to get the actual ISO.  The kicker is when I try to unpack the actual ISO - It's password protected!  Anyone else have the password, or has seen another dump of the game on Usenet?


----------



## MarcusRaven (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anybody know how to get the Ice Cream shaped pickup in World 3, Level 3? (I think. Its whatever the cookie and cake themed level is, the one on the base of the cake.) I can get to the chest, but to get there I have to take that one warp hole that drops me right onto a digger transformation. I tried with two players, thinking that one could transform and the other could open the chest. Didn't work, cause both of us transformed. Anybody know how to get this one yet? I really want to complete the second floor of the apartments.


----------



## Goli (Oct 16, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't super easy if you have OCD with the beads like me >:.


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 16, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides,I didnt expect it to be hard,but I expected it to be alittle harder than it is.This one is like the easiest Kirby game ever.


----------



## CJL18 (Oct 16, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i do agree it is very easy, but playing on 2players is some of the best fun i have had on a videogame in a long time


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 16, 2010)

im at 4 and a half hours now and im only on world 4 but then again i have gold on every stage and and collected every item in each stage.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mikehoncho16 said:
			
		

> NeoGamma R9 b45
> cIOS56rev20 slot 249
> burned with IMGburn at 4x speed.
> 
> ...


Posted this earlier, wondering if someone could help me solve my problem please. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 16, 2010)

I will be playing this game soon. I am hoping it will be fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hearing it is easy is no surprise to me -- most Kirby games are. Super Star & Super Star Ultra are the only ones that provided any real challenge.


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 16, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Hmmm IMGBurn fails to verify/burn correctly at 4x speed. Ah well, I honestly didn't really care about this game, but my sister did. I guess I'll just wait to get a USB device...that's gonna cost me $100+, that's as cheap as they sell them at Fry's and I'm on a Best Buy strike.


I just bought a Western Digital 120GB External HD from newegg for $30+tax ^.^ So cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still waiting for it so happy lol!

I suggest you to buy one too, instead of a $20+ USB for wii game"s"


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 16, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I will be playing this game soon. I am hoping it will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.Wich is why those are my favorite Kirby games.Allthough this one is easy,I cant say it's bad.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 16, 2010)

game loads fine on my 4.1U wii with wiiflow r92. graphics look nice and clean


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 16, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. those are my favorites too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far Epic Yarn has been fun. I like the cutesy graphics and chill music.


----------



## T3Sm0 (Oct 16, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> I do have a Terabyte HD but I dont feel like reformatting everything on it just to play wii games >_>
> 
> and I STILL burn DVDS so shove it



You can just make a folder called wbfs on the HDD and use WiiBackupManager to put your games in there and then load with CFG-USB Loader.
That's how I do it with my NTFS HDD for the same reason, not wanting to specially format a HD just for the Wii.

Game works perfectly for me on my PAL Wii.
Wii 4.1E
IOS 222-m
CFG USB Loader 56
no special settings, except choosing correct IOS


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 16, 2010)

Somebody already found a Bug ?? I did ^^

1. 2 Players as Dolphin
2. Jump on the land and slide (1 from the left and the other from the right)
3. And now you're  stuck like this:     -->


----------



## zombymario (Oct 16, 2010)

T3Sm0 said:
			
		

> Game works perfectly for me on my PAL Wii.
> Wii 4.1E
> IOS 222-m
> CFG USB Loader 56
> no special settings, except choosing correct IOS



Thanks, I used the same settings and it works! Thanks. I played it with my friend we love it.


----------



## Sir VG (Oct 16, 2010)

I played this last nite on my stream.  Too bad I can't get game audio and a mic to work at the same time, I was giggling a lot, this was so fun.

Longest Kirby game ever though, time at the save screen after beating it was 3:11.  Not bad for a first play.


----------



## Orel (Oct 16, 2010)

So you need IOS 222 to run this game? Is there a way of running this with DVD?


----------



## Zachw00t (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay, I've been fooling with this all morning, and I am admittedly pretty terrible at this.

That being said, I'm hoping some one can help me troubleshoot, my niece is driving me nuts wanting to play this.

I am running:
4.2U
WiiFlow 1.1
cIOS Rev 20
ios249

My wii loads the game, no problems.  Then she played to the second level, and it freezes.

Any help would be appreciated, I'm going to keep tinkering.

Thanks.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Oct 16, 2010)

PAL Wii here on 3.2e with wiikey 1 - brickblocked and works fine from the dashboard


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 16, 2010)

This game is alright... It's enjoyable to play but it's just too damn easy. It's quite offputting being with no challenge.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2010)

it's a little kids game can't make it too hard for them


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 16, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> it's a little kids game can't make it too hard for them



Exactly what im thinking, 
little kids=dont get a dam and must have it easy
Us(Mature)=Gotta learn that everything isnt hard


----------



## Rankio (Oct 16, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> it's a little kids game can't make it too hard for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You saved yourself typing one letter.  Congratulations.


----------



## T3Sm0 (Oct 16, 2010)

The people complaining about the game being too easy should just try to go for completion then.
Getting a gold medal in every stage and finding all the collectibles can be very challenging.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2010)

kirby games have always been easy as far as i've ever known (except dream course)


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 16, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> This game is alright... It's enjoyable to play but it's just too damn easy. It's quite offputting being with no challenge.


Try completion. Completing meaning the collection of EVERYTHING.


That's pretty time-consuming.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 16, 2010)

i have yet to play a kirby game thats considered hard lol


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 16, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> i have yet to play a kirby game thats considered hard lol


Kirby Super Star Ultra, True Arena.
It is genuinely challenging.


----------



## Presto99 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah. That's hard.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 16, 2010)

meh not really only took me 2 tries. first attempt i got to the end then died but then the second time i had everything memorized so it was easy lol


----------



## grant666uk (Oct 16, 2010)

zachw00t said:
			
		

> okay, i've been fooling with this all morning, and i am admittedly pretty terrible at this.
> 
> that being said, i'm hoping some one can help me troubleshoot, my niece is driving me nuts wanting to play this.
> 
> ...




having the exact same problem myself. think i am on ios249 aswell so it might be that.


----------



## laporta (Oct 16, 2010)

i created a new topic to discover how to convert jap savegames to usa:

http://gbatemp.net/t260412-convert-kirby-s...from-jap-to-usa

the new super mario bros wii method doesn't work (changing the header of the files).


----------



## florian (Oct 16, 2010)

grant666uk said:
			
		

> zachw00t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




work fine for me with wii in wiikey 1.99 and wii pal 4.1e with cios rev 20b and iso 249


----------



## tenentenen (Oct 16, 2010)

hey, what settings/what cios or ios do i need to install for this to work on connfig usb loader?


----------



## JoyConG (Oct 16, 2010)

rupeeclock said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does that count as a game? it's just a boss rush

hammer through it, it isn't hard and it isn't deserving to be an argument that kirby isn't easy

kirby is stupidly easy and always has been

it's just been brought out into focus


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 16, 2010)

nintendude92 said:
			
		

> rupeeclock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's still part of the game.
kirbys been more about collecting everything rather than just getting to the last boss


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 16, 2010)

game loads fine for me using wiiflow 2.2 ciosx20 base 57 on world 5



Spoiler



just fought king dedede


----------



## Cyndakiller (Oct 16, 2010)

rupeeclock said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree!
(unless you use ar codes...)


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Oct 16, 2010)

i still havent managed to find a solution to my problem... could someone please help?


----------



## Trulen (Oct 17, 2010)

i just played the first three levels and fell in love with my wii all over again.

i hadn't touched it in a while, but heard kirby came out.  booted her up, and found all my wiimotes dead.

scraped around for some aa's.

booted the game and swore that i was playing in hd.

this game has a level of polish that not very many games, if any, have reached!


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 17, 2010)

i just downloaded it. sadly, i can't play now. i'll have to wait until tomorrow after work.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 17, 2010)

after playing this game for about 10 hours i really want to see some dolphin 720 or 1080p screen shots cause this game is gorgeous.


----------



## Jackaltyson (Oct 17, 2010)

This game is an epic freakin win. On Snow world.


----------



## tenentenen (Oct 17, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> game loads fine for me using wiiflow 2.2 ciosx20 base 57 on world 5



Alright, Can anybody let me know where to find base 57? as network install is not an option for me.
Also, what slot or whatever do I put it in? 249?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 17, 2010)

Epic yarn=Epic win! just got home from playing it over at a buds house(JP version though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

DLing. Multiplayer is awesome! works with rev17


----------



## Piebe (Oct 17, 2010)

I've downloaded it twice, but it keeps asking for a password, can anybody tell me what it is?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 17, 2010)

oh lol, quoted post got deleted


----------



## keine (Oct 17, 2010)

I am getting a black screen on boot from WODE from disc channel and Error 002 from WodeFlow. I'm on 3.4U.
Can I update IOS w/o update system firmware to get this to work? What program is recommended and which IOS are needed?
edit: updating to a newer system menu fixed this issue. Still figuring out why CFG Launcher worked, but WODE did not, on system menu 3.4U.

edit2:

it seems this game uses *IOS 56* to launch and specially,  *IOS56-64-v5661.*
Thus, you might be able to DOP Mii up to this version of IOS56, if you are having trouble loading/black screen/error#002. I'd test it out, but, I upgraded to 4.3U to get this game to work, and obviously updated all my IOS in turn.


----------



## Piebe (Oct 18, 2010)

I have downloaded the Usa release twice, but it sais i need to change the iso file wich is really a rar into a rar. When i do that and try to unzip, it turns out to be password protected and the password is not givin. 

Is there a Usa release without the password or can someone pm me the password?


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 18, 2010)

Piebe said:
			
		

> I have downloaded the Usa release twice, but it sais i need to change the iso file wich is really a rar into a rar. When i do that and try to unzip, it turns out to be password protected and the password is not givin.
> 
> Is there a Usa release without the password or can someone pm me the password?



The USA release (from PLAYME), which this topic is about, is not password-protected.  Maybe change your source and get the real release?


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 18, 2010)

This works perfectly on Dolphin emu


----------



## Piebe (Oct 18, 2010)

Dust2dust said:
			
		

> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I downloaded the Usa release from PLAYME twice, both of them password protected. But i'll try another, thanks!


----------



## laurenz (Oct 18, 2010)

Piebe said:
			
		

> Dust2dust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The password is *newpage*


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 18, 2010)

Piebe said:
			
		

> I downloaded the Usa release from PLAYME twice, both of them password protected. But i'll try another, thanks!



Password-protected scene releases are unheard of (correct me if I'm wrong, someone in the know).

Most likely, it's been tampered with from where you got it.


----------



## Orel (Oct 18, 2010)

Wii 3.4E cIOS 38 rev 17 as ios 249, Neogamma R9 B26, ran on a DVD.
Works like a charm, epic game :3


----------



## dryo (Oct 18, 2010)

oh gawd,I found no EPIC! feature on the game,what is it with marketing these days, adding the word "epic" for evreything is not gonna solve sales figures dammit! (the game is kinda not epic btw)


----------



## Kerozine (Oct 18, 2010)

Just tried this game out. I'm not into flower arranging or interior design, but this game is dee- wait for it -lightful. I thought it would be all pink-girly-cutesy, but I love this one


----------



## Snave2008 (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like Nintendo is on the ball, getting article not found from a bunch of different sources.

Pretty gutted as I'm missing one file and unfortunately the PAR files! Guess I'll have to wait till it gets upped again somewhere else.

I wanna play now!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 19, 2010)

Snave2008 said:
			
		

> Looks like Nintendo is on the ball, getting article not found from a bunch of different sources.
> 
> Pretty gutted as I'm missing one file and unfortunately the PAR files! Guess I'll have to wait till it gets upped again somewhere else.
> 
> I wanna play now!


I don't know where you're looking, but I've got mine no problem. xD


----------



## Mikey242 (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone know how to sort the hang on loading screen?

Using Configurable USB Loader
cIOSX 20b
IOS 249 (tried 222m)
System Firmware 4.3b

Every time I try to start a new game it just hangs after a second or two on the loading screen..


----------



## rezzo (Oct 20, 2010)

I love this game! nice play ninty


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 20, 2010)

Mikey242 said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to sort the hang on loading screen?
> 
> Using Configurable USB Loader
> cIOSX 20b
> ...



try installing cios249 rev17
that'll work.
if that doesn't work, you lack ios 56(or at least I think thats the one this game uses...)
which you can download using NUSD


----------



## Mikey242 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> Mikey242 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool will try that out now. Thanks.


----------



## Mikey242 (Oct 20, 2010)

No it didn't work. I installed cios249 rev17 and ios56 (latest ver) and I still get freezing when starting a new game. Wonder what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## XLarge (Oct 20, 2010)

Mikey242 said:
			
		

> No it didn't work. I installed cios249 rev17 and ios56 (latest ver) and I still get freezing when starting a new game. Wonder what I'm doing wrong.


Download pimpmywii and use Usb loader gx


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 20, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> Mikey242 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DONT USE PIMP MY WII. I have had lots of problems because PMW Trucha signes EVERYTHING. I would either use on of waninkokos updators,although they are almost as bad as pimp my wii or you could use MMM to download your missing iosses.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 20, 2010)

a trimed iso would work on wiiflow?


----------



## RodPN (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone else having a constant freezing problem, the disc kinda gets stuck loading for lika second in the middle of the level several times. Especially when it turns into the surfing thing. 

BTW I'm loading from the disc channel with DarkCorp


----------



## vlad_drac (Oct 21, 2010)

Games been running fine on USBLoader until I hit a certain stage in the Winter world where it locks up every single time on pretty much the same exact spot.  Basically the controller stops responding and whatever i was doing at the time just stops (Kirby falls endlessly or is just standing in place doing his idle animations).  Tried burning a update removed disc and the disc does the same exact thing on the same stage.  Any ideas?  First time I've had a game with an issue.


----------



## Mikey242 (Oct 21, 2010)

mikefor20 said:
			
		

> XLarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used Waninkoko's firmware updater 4.3b to get my system up to date (was on 4.2 before and it didn't work then either). Was that a bad idea? What is MMM?


----------



## Mikey242 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just tried it on Dolphin and it froze there too. Does this mean I have a corrupt iso?


----------



## vlad_drac (Oct 22, 2010)

vlad_drac said:
			
		

> Games been running fine on USBLoader until I hit a certain stage in the Winter world where it locks up every single time on pretty much the same exact spot.  Basically the controller stops responding and whatever i was doing at the time just stops (Kirby falls endlessly or is just standing in place doing his idle animations).  Tried burning a update removed disc and the disc does the same exact thing on the same stage.  Any ideas?  First time I've had a game with an issue.




Fixed my problem by downloading a new ISO.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Somebody needs to hack in that one Snoop Dogg/Kirby remix. If I had the skills to do so, I'd have done it already.


----------



## Presto99 (Oct 25, 2010)

Game works great for me. Love it! My sisters fight over it though....maybe part of the problem is I don't let them play together. Me and #1, or me and #2. Cause whenever it's on I wanna play! I think I have a trimmed ISO. I'm on 4.2 (thanks to a backup I made through bootmii!) and CFG v60. I recently installed 249 and 222....hope that helps at all.


----------



## mmsteelers (Nov 5, 2010)

This game works great on usb, but I would avoid burning it to a disk. It will work on a disc, but you will experience annoying lag occasionally. I use the latest cioses and loaders, but it still has occasional lag on disc.


----------



## phoresis (Nov 7, 2010)

Urgh, installed the update with the game and now homebrew channel is gone.  What do I use to get it back? My wii's chipped with a d2pro so I originally installed it via a dvd.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 7, 2010)

This is the first game I've pirated that contains an update (probably to 4.3U right?)  I have 4.2U and Darkcorp 1.0 installed.  What should I do to play this?  Also, does anyone know the scrubbed file size for this?


----------



## boombox (Nov 7, 2010)

prefer the old kirbys to be honest, this is a bit too easy, therefore a little lacking in playability.


----------



## Darksage098 (Nov 7, 2010)

@DeMon Install priiloader or some other update blocker to your wii. Or you can use WiiBrickBlocker to take out the update partition from the iso.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 7, 2010)

Completed this game yesterday. I feel like I've grown a vagina in the process but the game itself was pretty fun in the end.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 7, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Completed this game yesterday. I feel like I've grown a vagina in the process but the game itself was pretty fun in the end.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 7, 2010)

Darksage098 said:
			
		

> @DeMon Install priiloader or some other update blocker to your wii. Or you can use WiiBrickBlocker to take out the update partition from the iso.


I think I have priiloader installed already.  Does that completely skip the update meaning I can still play the game?  (I originally thought that it was just a shield in case you accidentally booted up a game with an update).


----------



## rip-it-up (Nov 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Darksage098 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah priiloader skips the update, just make sure you have the hacks.ini  on your sd card


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 7, 2010)

Alright thanks.  I'm looking forward to playing this.


----------



## SbastienHuvelle (Mar 5, 2012)

thx for this great game


----------



## appollo147 (Feb 11, 2015)

ive been looking all over for this thank you


----------

